# New to AT from Tucson AZ



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Dennis, hope to see you out the shoots.

I'll be the one-armed guy 

Shoot Straight-
Eric Bennett


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi Dennis and welcome to AT :welcome:  

Great to see some more Westerners come on board. 
That is so awesome that you teach our next generation Archers! :thumb:

Which archery shop do you frequent in Tucson?

Have fun and hope to see you around in all forums. Stop by in MV.... But be careful... You can check out anytime you want but you can never leave!  :zip: :becky: :wink:


*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Dennis. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

The "tuscon" part caught my eye :wink: I agree with charm that it is nice to see some more people from our state. Welcome to AT


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Welcome!!!! I agree its good to see you folks in AZ joining .


----------



## Desert_Ram (Mar 27, 2007)

*welcome*

welcome to AT its great to see more people from AZ becoming members here.


----------



## DEskri78 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome. I live on the NW side of town and have obviously been to the PSE Pro Shop -- they have been great supporters of youth programs & I would encourage anyone involved in youth programs to check them out. I've also been doing some 1 on 1's with George Chapman. Shot a few times for fun out at TMP. Although I would generally avoid big box stores for my archery purchases, I got to talking to a gentleman at Sportsmans Warehouse who was very knowledgable & helpful. He even set me up to shoot a few bows. I've been to Robinson's, as a matter of fact one of the 4-H kid's (not one of mine) does some work there. I've also been to the Archery Center -- that's where I purchased my bow.

I really enjoy working with kids and 4-H year ends later this month (April 21st) with Pima County fair. So after that I'm looking forward to shooting with adults. So for all the Tucson people, where are you shooting at?


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Welcome from a fellow AZ'er*

Show Low, that is... You should consider coming up for the Memorial day 3d shoot at sunrise-

You'll love this site! Tons of great info and some good deals in the classifieds...

ENJOY !!
:band: :wave3: 
Carter


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

DEskri78 said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome. I live on the NW side of town and have obviously been to the PSE Pro Shop -- they have been great supporters of youth programs & I would encourage anyone involved in youth programs to check them out. I've also been doing some 1 on 1's with George Chapman. Shot a few times for fun out at TMP. Although I would generally avoid big box stores for my archery purchases, I got to talking to a gentleman at Sportsmans Warehouse who was very knowledgable & helpful. He even set me up to shoot a few bows. I've been to Robinson's, as a matter of fact one of the 4-H kid's (not one of mine) does some work there. I've also been to the Archery Center -- that's where I purchased my bow.
> 
> I really enjoy working with kids and 4-H year ends later this month (April 21st) with Pima County fair. So after that I'm looking forward to shooting with adults. So for all the Tucson people, where are you shooting at?


Where is the archery center? I don't recognize that name. We are regulars in PSE and Sportsmans(been in Robinsons once) and I go over to Shooters Edge since they are the Bowtech dealers in town.


----------



## DEskri78 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's been a few years since I've been to the Archery Center of Tucson, so I'm not sure if they're still around, but they were on Speedway near Craycroft. So where is The Shooters Edge located?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

It is in between swan and craycroft 
on the north side of 29th it is right next to a shooting range(pistols)
(That is as close as I can get ya I am usually just the passenger :wink

Here is the address 5041 E 29th St


----------



## DEskri78 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Wow*

The pistol range is where I did my CCW qualifying -- I never knew there was an archery center right next door -- I've got to pay more attention!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:wink: you learn something new every day


----------



## DEskri78 (Mar 28, 2007)

carteranderson said:


> Show Low, that is... You should consider coming up for the Memorial day 3d shoot at sunrise-
> 
> You'll love this site! Tons of great info and some good deals in the classifieds...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the invite -- In 17 yrs of living in Tucson, I've yet to get to Show Low. Don't think I'll be able to make it that weekend though -- got a wedding, 4 b-day's, & a graduation coming up between now & then.

My parents church supports an Indian Mission there & I've offered to take equipment there this summer & work with the kids there. Still waiting word to see if they take me up on it. I hope so, I want to get out of the summer heat!


----------



## Delta733 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey welcome to the boards! I am also fairly new! I live in Tucson also, and I am also an Eagle Scout. We have probably met at scout camp or something. If you went to that archery merit badge clinic a year ago, I was the instructor! Anyways, I hope to see you around, keep up the good work!

BTW...what troop are you in? Im in 223...from the Binghampton area


----------



## DEskri78 (Mar 28, 2007)

Delta733 said:


> Hey welcome to the boards! I am also fairly new! I live in Tucson also, and I am also an Eagle Scout. We have probably met at scout camp or something. If you went to that archery merit badge clinic a year ago, I was the instructor! Anyways, I hope to see you around, keep up the good work!
> 
> BTW...what troop are you in? Im in 223...from the Binghampton area


Congrats on making Eagle Scout. I was previously connected with troop 224 we were chartered by VFW post on Rodger between Stone & 1st Ave. The troop fell apart a few years ago. I've now been working with Venture Crew 111 chartered by Slash K Guns & Ammo located on Ajo Way


----------



## carteranderson (Jul 31, 2006)

*Hey, good job!*

I used to live near the Indian Mission, and knew alot of people that worked and volunteered there. GREAT mission on their part! You will have any support that I can offer. In fact, we'll be gone to MN for 3 weeks in June, and you would be welcome to house-sit for me. I live on a golf course in a big home, so you could even invite some family up for the weekend-
If it would help ya, PM me sometime and we'll visit. 

Carter


----------



## elpepe25 (Dec 7, 2006)

welcome, im from just down the road in Sierra Vista


----------



## DEskri78 (Mar 28, 2007)

elpepe25 said:


> welcome, im from just down the road in Sierra Vista


Hey elpepe25 I was in Sierra Vista early last month. Apparently Cochise County 4-H doesn't have a strong or established shooting sports program so we were contacted to come & provide a one day clinic at a Camp there. I had a lot of fun, the kids were great & I loved the small town atmosphere.


----------



## REDHDCHARM (Jun 4, 2005)

carteranderson said:


> Show Low, that is... You should consider coming up for the Memorial day 3d shoot at sunrise
> Carter


*Sunrise's 4th of July shoot*... the ONE NOT to miss!  
Without a doubt it is fast becoming the "best" shoot in AZ. Archers come from all across the country to attend.

Since you can't make this one Dennis, you should try and make the July 4th shoot. They put on a AMAZING and extremely well orchestrated shoot.

Something for everyone. Husbands, wives and the little ones! 
You can ride the lifts to the top and shoot your way down.... 
Money shoot and etc. 
Awesome door prizes and raffles.... Reservation bull elk usually and many other great archery items. 
I can't say enough.. :blah: :blah: :embara: 

The Archery Center has been closed for awhile now. 
Ray at Shooter's Edge is a exemplary bowsmith and will take good care of you. 
And of course everyone knows PSE.

Tucson gloat over now!  :embara: :smile:


----------



## AK-AZ (May 22, 2006)

Just saw this, welcome to AT!!!! We are all friends here, stop by Mutantville for a little fun if you're up for it!!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hello and welcome, stop by the bar in mutantville, I'll buy you a :darkbeer:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

hello and welcome


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Bornrebel (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------

